

Python: difference between datetime.datetime.now vs datetime.datetime.utcnow - kracekumar
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/62151/datetime-now-vs-datetime-utcnow

======
tzs
This is about datetime in .NET. Why does the title say Python?

------
ddorian43
i guess it's the same in both languages

